# Trip to Benidorm Easter 2008 Advice needed



## 89037 (May 12, 2005)

We are hoping to make a trip to Benidorm at Easter leaving from Calais,we have two weeks during the school holidays, we have never travelled abroad before so we would appreciate any help as how far to reasonably travel between stops, we hope to stop on sites on the way down and not wild camp. There will be my wife, myself and my grandson who is disabled and in a wheelchair so any help and advice on making the trip would be very much appreciated


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

indian said:


> We are hoping to make a trip to Benidorm at Easter leaving from Calais,we have two weeks during the school holidays, we have never travelled abroad before so we would appreciate any help as how far to reasonably travel between stops, we hope to stop on sites on the way down and not wild camp. There will be my wife, myself and my grandson who is disabled and in a wheelchair so any help and advice on making the trip would be very much appreciated


You've never travelled abroad before...........and you wanna go THAT far 8O .........in TWO WEEKS!!   
Do you realise just how big France is, let alone going halfway down Spain as well? 8O 
Honestly mate, that really is just tooooooo much for your first time. 
Why not limit yourself to, say, as far as the Dordogne. Chill out and take things a bit slower. You'll see more, have more time to chill and not come back as knackered.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

I agree with Zaskar .. 

That's aprox 1500 miles each way from Lancashire.. if you drove 300 ml per day, which is a lot of driving, that's 10 days driving with only 4 at your destination .. 8O


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

With all due respect - do you really HAVE to go to Benidorm - is there some compelling reason why you have to go THERE?

Please seriously consider going somewhere closer - from my personal view there are many, many places in France that are "nicer" than Benidorm.

Apart from the choice of destination I must agree that it's far too far to drive in such a short time unless you really want to come home a zombie.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

I agree with all the above posts.I live 1/2 hr along the coast from Benidorm and most of my motorhoming is done in France.Its to far to travel in 2 weeks,its too busy and its just full of high rise hotels also impossible to park anywhere and you would possibly have to book your site well in advance.I would much prefer France as a First time abroad.


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi Indian, have to agree with the others about distance in 2 weeks I have a place within 1hour of Benidorm and unless i'm going for a minimum of 6 weeks i don't consider taking the motorhome. Your best option (imo) if really want to do Benidorm is get a ferry to Spain more expensive but a big time saver as is only 500 mls. approx. from both ferry ports to Benidorm.

Cheers Alex.


----------



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

We live in the Ruhr and have a head start on anyone travelling from UK. We took 3 weeks to leisurely drive down to Blanes on the Costa Blanca last year and then a further (long) day and a bit to get to Benidorm. Having looked at a "highly recommended" camp site we promptly drove out. When we drove back two months later and saw Benidorm from the motorway - tower block hotels and blocks of apartments we realised we had made the right choice. Even the four days referred to above would be three and half too long for us. What a good job we're all different and have different ideas of the perfect holiday.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

PhredC said:


> .......... saw Benidorm from the motorway - tower block hotels and blocks of apartments ........


That's my lasting memory of the place - I can't believe that anyone chooses to go there but as you say, we all have differnet ideas about what's a good holiday.
It's the tower cranes that I remember most - like a flock of giant praying mantis.


----------



## roverman (Mar 14, 2006)

*spanish trip*

Hi Indian

Last July me and the missus did a trip to Villanova in Spain, just south of Barcelona, i still ask myself why we did this crazy trip, we to only had two weeks to get there and back, and we stayed on a pre-booked site for seven of them, we set off with two planned routes, one Toll, and one none Toll, we decided to go none Toll, try to see some of the French countryside, but as stated by others, France got the better of us, its just to big for a two week time scale to trundle through, so we quickly jumped on the Toll route idea 
obviously this cost to do so, but at least you don't pay for overnight stays on the Aires, but you get there quicker, i wouldn't do it again, not in that timescale.

Sorry for trying to put you off, but believe me it's a long way.

Regards

Roverman....


----------



## 107221 (Sep 24, 2007)

I will agree with the previous posters that it is a long way to travel.

I WILL NOT agree with their descriptions about Benidorm. 10000sands visit and have a great time many for long spells. It is a very level resort which suits those less able to walk and there is plenty of entertainment. There are times of the year you do want to be there or anywhere similar as it can be full of loud mouth, unfortunately English, who want to ball and shout in the early hours. Avoid the centre and you can have a great holiday.

Suggest you reconsider because of the distance


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Just to add a different slant.

Easter 2008 is 21st - 24th March.
Travelling distances will be restricted by the number of daylight hours available.
The majority of campsites are still closed and your day's travel will often be regulated by the available campsites.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi,
Just incase many of you may not know but the schools are not taking Easter as their Easter Holidays next year as it is too early so they are only having Good Friday and Easter Monday off!! They are then having the holiday break from the 4th April and go back on the 21st, so if you are planning to travel these times I would be aware that it will be busier than normal. 

We had 2 weeks at Easter this year and it was our first trip in a motorhome, we too thought of taking in as many countries as we could in our excitement. We did Belgium , Luxemburg, the tip of Switzerland and stayed for 4 nights on the edge of Lake Geneva, then made our way back up. We realise now we over did it and missed many lovely places, having said that it was our best holiday so far as we had 2 glorious weeks of sunshine to go with it. We now would not consider Spain unless we had a month to do it in and I don't see that happening for quite a while with work commitments and the usual ties.


----------



## 89037 (May 12, 2005)

*Easter trip to Benidorm*

Thank you all for your help and advice we now realise it is to much to take on in two weeks. we shall be going over at Easter but not travel too far thanks again


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

A few months ago I had to drive a Sprinter Van to Marbella, because of the cargo the van couldnt be left unattended and due to a dead line myself and another driver drove none stop. It took two days via Calais, the tolls where enough to make a grown man cry and the speed we maintained was well above the speed I would drive my M/H. 

DONT do it we was knackered.

Bad enough when paid but for a holiday !!!


----------

